# new project 07



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it will be done in a month im hopeing ..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

full custom?

2 or 3 wheel?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not sure what bike or trike yet...i think its full


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what color is it gonna be.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2007, 08:36 PM~6896288
> *what color is it gonna be.
> *


i think a tangeren color


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

finaly somting to use ur good parts with not the green bike :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2007, 08:54 PM~6896502
> *finaly somting to use ur good parts with not the green bike :uh:
> *


im prolly end up buildin a whole new bike bitch :uh:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Cool skirts.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep its a full finaly u learn ur mods


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOPE ITS A NOT A BILLY BUILD UP..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 09:11 PM~6896665
> *HOPE ITS A NOT A BILLY BUILD UP..
> *


nop not that slow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Was this the frame for the bike with the birdcages?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 3 2007, 09:13 PM~6896692
> *nop not that slow
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2007, 09:20 PM~6896773
> *Was this the frame for the bike with the birdcages?
> *


mabye not right yet tho :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

GAY!!!!!! LOL WHATEVER U HATERS!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 3 2007, 09:26 PM~6896827
> *GAY!!!!!! LOL WHATEVER U HATERS!!!!
> *


IMA JUMP U NEXT TIME I C U AT ARDEN. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lookin nice cutty  , likin them skirts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 08:27 PM~6896840
> *IMA JUMP U NEXT TIME I C U AT ARDEN. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam not feeling that at all ! honestly it looks like you wanted to put effort and really just farted on that came out honestly spend a little more time adn you will get something with more umm ???? creativity (sp) honestly! if you want some on can give you more and creative idea dont get me wrong the skirts are alright but seems to outrages for the res of the frame ! and the piece thats unders the tank is takeing away from the frame and whos makeing youre frame ? and is it going to be welded ?  please people dont take this as a time to knock on the man but cutty i would like for you to bring something more with boom ! to the table !


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 4 2007, 02:08 AM~6899062
> *  iam not feeling that at all ! honestly it looks like you wanted to put effort and really just farted on that came out honestly spend a little more time adn you will get something with more umm ???? creativity (sp) honestly! if you want some on can give you more and creative idea dont get me wrong the skirts are alright but seems to outrages for the res of the frame ! and the piece thats unders the tank is takeing away from the frame and whos makeing youre frame ? and is it going to be welded ?    please people dont take this as a time to knock on the man but cutty i would like for you to bring something more with boom ! to the table !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what theme?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 3 2007, 07:12 PM~6896055
> *it will be done in a month im hopeing ..
> 
> 
> ...


backward nipple. :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i think it will look good only thing i would do diffrent on it is the tank under the fron ttank instead of just a plate in the middle do one on each side and close it up in the middle so it runs with the fron ttank


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty what happend to your cutty?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 AM~6900782
> *cutty what happend to your cutty?
> *


i still have it why?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 10:32 AM~6900765
> *i think it will look good only thing i would do diffrent on it is the tank under the fron ttank instead of just a plate in the middle do one on each side and close it up in the middle so it runs with the fron ttank
> *


 u mean box that part in


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 4 2007, 09:55 AM~6900923
> *i still have it why?
> *


why dont you fix it up first THEN do the bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:09 AM~6901043
> *why dont you fix it up first THEN do the bike.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 4 2007, 10:12 AM~6901061
> *:0
> *


you have juice on ALL your bikes BESIDES the cutty.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 5 2007, 04:59 AM~6900554
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I SAY DO WHAT YOU LIKE AND NOT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE LIKE PERIOD !!!! IF YOU LIKE YOUR DESIGN GO WITH IT IF YOU DONT AND YOUR LOOKING FOR IDEAS SO YOU CAN CHANGE IT THATS FINE TOO, JUST DONT BUILD THIS FRAME TO MAKE OTHERS HAPPY DO IT BECAUSE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 4 2007, 04:12 PM~6903829
> *I SAY DO WHAT YOU LIKE AND NOT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE LIKE PERIOD !!!! IF YOU LIKE YOUR DESIGN GO WITH IT IF YOU DONT AND YOUR LOOKING FOR IDEAS SO YOU CAN CHANGE IT THATS FINE TOO, JUST DONT BUILD THIS FRAME TO MAKE OTHERS HAPPY DO IT BECAUSE YOU LIKE IT
> *


well said :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 4 2007, 07:56 PM~6904192
> *well said  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont really like the skirts. Your going to have to make them out of something thicker that 16 guage. It would be to flimsy. Just take your time and think about it before you cut anything. I think you can do better.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have that same chair :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

need some real paint..holla


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2007, 02:26 PM~6905470
> *I dont really like the skirts. Your going to have to make them out of something thicker that 16 guage. It would be to flimsy. Just take your time and think about it before you cut anything. I think you can do better.
> *


  yup ! i say you should go all out if youre building it ! custom fenders ! and so on !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 AM~6900782
> *cutty what happend to your cutty?
> *


I STOLE IT..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2007, 10:30 AM~6910723
> *I STOLE IT..
> *


how much for the rims?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SORRY BRO I GOT THEM ON MINE..SOLD THE CAR TO A CRACK HEAD.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

it lo0ks go0d...i think i like it...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey you stole my wavy spike idea thing


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 4 2007, 04:12 PM~6903829
> *I SAY DO WHAT YOU LIKE AND NOT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE LIKE PERIOD !!!! IF YOU LIKE YOUR DESIGN GO WITH IT IF YOU DONT AND YOUR LOOKING FOR IDEAS SO YOU CAN CHANGE IT THATS FINE TOO, JUST DONT BUILD THIS FRAME TO MAKE OTHERS HAPPY DO IT BECAUSE YOU LIKE IT
> *


Exactly,because most hatters can't even come up with a decent idea.i'm sure it'll turn out good! :thumbsup:


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 7 2007, 12:23 PM~6925861
> *Exactly,because most hatters can't even come up with a decent idea.i'm sure it'll turn out good!  :thumbsup:
> *


youre stupid !  i think if people hate the can back shit up !  just got to learn from who to take critizim! from


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: NOOB.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 8 2007, 01:23 PM~6927841
> *:uh: NOOB.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Jan 7 2007, 04:39 PM~6927042
> *youre stupid !   i think if people hate the can back shit up !   just got to learn from who to take critizim! from
> *


exactly who in the fuck are you? :angry: you sound like a tru retard. 

it looks good cutty, keep up the good work, your bikes always turn out good, and for those who dont believe that, just look at his other bikes, they speak for themselvs.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 8 2007, 07:02 PM~6930852
> *exactly who in the fuck are you? :angry:  you sound like a tru retard.
> 
> it looks good cutty, keep up the good work, your bikes always turn out good, and for those who dont believe that, just look at his other bikes, they speak for themselvs.
> *


 :uh: wow you get so offend by some one that doesnt matter !


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, not so much offended, its just that the stupid people need to be repromanded early so they understand what kinda people they meet on here. they may not matter now, but they may later. we where all noobs at one time. just remember that.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

update pics coming soon amost ready to bondo had to change some things around


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Jan 7 2007, 04:39 PM~6927042
> *youre stupid !   i think if people hate the can back shit up !   just got to learn from who to take critizim! from
> *


Not even wasting my time! :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 8 2007, 02:13 PM~6934495
> *update pics coming soon amost ready to bondo had to change some things around
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

here is it almost done with the metal i have to add a few more peices


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YESAH BOX THAT ONE PART IN SO THEN WHEN U GET IT PAINTED YOU CAN THROW SOME NICE PINSTRIPPING ON THE BOXED PART


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

are you using jb ? or what is that ! but looks good so far cutty !  but arent you afraid that what is holding the sheet metal will get loose and fall off ?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 12:31 PM~6943218
> *are you using jb ? or what is that ! but looks good so far cutty !   but arent you afraid that what is holding the sheet metal will get loose and fall off ?
> *


jb should hold pretty good, considering that it dries like metal, besides, its mainly to hold it in place before bondoing the frame...

lookin good cutty!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i did a frame before with jb weld and it holds fine for when u dont have a welder


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this frame was done the same way


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

do you just sand that JB-weld or do you still have to bondo?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i still bondo after i san the jb weld down a lil and then ad bondo


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeeah jb weld is fine to work with, and they sell it even in europe! a friend used it to make his frame to and it holds good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i ain't had any problems with jb weld yet


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 9 2007, 01:40 PM~6943345
> *this frame was done the same way
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats a nice frame,,, do you have a picture of the whole bike?


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 10 2007, 04:25 AM~6950036
> *yeeah jb weld is fine to work with, and they sell it even in europe! a friend used it to make his frame to and it holds good
> *


do you actually glue the skirts and tank on with jb weld


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 10 2007, 06:25 PM~6955366
> *do you actually glue the skirts and tank on with jb weld
> *


yes u do


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 10 2007, 05:35 PM~6954936
> *hey thats a nice frame,,, do you have a picture of the whole bike?
> *


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 11:13 PM~6957890
> *yes u do
> *


how well does it hold


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 10 2007, 02:14 PM~6951928
> *i ain't had any problems with jb weld yet
> *


me either for people who cant weld or dont have a welder :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bondoed frame..sandin sucks almost done got some finishing putty for it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you should have curved the bottom piece a bit more


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think its the way hte pic is it does curve


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 11 2007, 12:15 AM~6957902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice bike bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 11 2007, 07:45 PM~6964839
> *bondoed frame..sandin sucks almost done got some finishing putty for it
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS GOOD I HAVENT SEEN THE BUILD UP IN A WILE
NICE THAT U TOOK THAT SPIKE OF IT FLOWS BETTER NOW THIS SHIT GOING TO COME OUT CLEAN IF U DO IT RITE  PROS CUTNUT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its getting there!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I can't lie. The green bike's tank is still 100% bondo from when I was 13 but when you weld em up and grind em down nice and solid. you hardly need any body filler plus it won't crack at the seams from flexin. I ride mine.


What color red is that frame? Looks good!


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good! And I see you got a hustlin city 2 city poster. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 17 2007, 08:31 AM~7010210
> *Looking good! And I see you got a hustlin city 2 city poster. :thumbsup:
> *


yep playa rae is my folks


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 17 2007, 06:41 AM~7009759
> *I can't lie.  The green bike's tank is still 100% bondo from when I was 13 but when you weld em up and grind em down nice and solid.  you hardly need any body filler plus it won't crack at the seams from flexin. I ride mine.
> What color red is that frame? Looks good!
> *


thats dupli color metal specks retro red


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Jan 17 2007, 09:36 AM~7011285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I never knew you painted that with a can, that came out real clean.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT THIS ONE, NO MORE RED BIKES ALLOWED IN THE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: damn cutty is goign to have a heart attack


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 17 2007, 07:21 PM~7016498
> *WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT THIS ONE, NO MORE RED BIKES ALLOWED IN THE CLUB :biggrin:
> *


hahah its goin to be a orange color fool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hit up some one not a spray can this frame is ur best


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

someone like me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got house of color tangelo orange?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 17 2007, 08:06 PM~7016936
> *got house of color tangelo orange?
> *


i can get it..
u want tangelo..
why not tangerine kandy


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i started pinstripein it im wating for my gold leaf so i can put that on then its gettin cleared i should have gold leaf on tomrow


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

looks kinda 2 plain :dunno: but it looks clean


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 22 2007, 05:57 PM~7057169
> *looks kinda 2 plain :dunno: but it looks clean
> *


wait till i get hte gold leaf on bitch ass i still addin pins too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the big space on the tank under the stripes is for gold leafing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u and that fuckin rattle can


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

he still did pretty good


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 22 2007, 05:41 PM~7056995
> *i started pinstripein it im wating for my gold leaf so i can put that on then its gettin cleared  i should have gold leaf on tomrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2007, 05:44 PM~7057557
> *u and that fuckin rattle can
> *


X 1400000000000

Needs patterns and alot of clear but I hope the gold leaf helps. And it still looks ike red.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

damn bro that bike will be crazy I'm sure :biggrin: keep your good work


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FOR SOME REASON I ACTUALLY LIKE IT, DONT GET TO CARRIED AWAY ON THE GOLD LEAF EITHER


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

thatz tyte i like the colorz


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you should of used silver ! but i like the color combo ! matching fenders will be nice


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 23 2007, 01:54 AM~7061050
> *you should of used silver ! but i like the color combo ! matching fenders will be nice
> *


i do have silver leaf coming too i thought sence the frame is a goldish color to it the gold leaf will look good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2007, 07:37 PM~7058011
> *X 1400000000000
> 
> Needs patterns and alot of clear but I hope the gold leaf helps. And it still looks ike red.
> *


its more orangish copper ill get pics in the sun yess alot of clear is goin on once i get the leaf on


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a general idea where the leaf is goin to go not the exact desine of it eather


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 12:25 PM~7062479
> *its more orangish copper ill get pics in the sun yess alot of clear is goin on once i get the leaf on
> *


even useing the can it still came out good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

RATTLE CAN..


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good. Are you going to be putting any striping or anything on the seat post?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 23 2007, 11:40 AM~7063162
> *Looking good. Are you going to be putting any striping or anything on the seat post?
> *


i think so im goin to get behind the seat post thats caped off


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did the other side and put some on the seat post area


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

gold leaf should b comin ups today so i can start that tomrow


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

U SHOULD CLEAR OIT EITH CLEAR IT WIT A GUN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im clearing it for sure im just waitn for gold leaf to come in so i can put that on then it gets cleared!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i say cutty you pay some one to clear it some real good clear from a gun ! so its more durable and shines a little better


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

this frame is really cool bro!


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 01:21 PM~7064353
> *did the other side and put some on the seat post area
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got the gold leaf in today im giving it a go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 01:21 PM~7064353
> *did the other side and put some on the seat post area
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 23 2007, 03:13 PM~7064776
> *i say cutty you pay some one to clear it some real good clear from a gun ! so its more durable and shines a little better
> *


i wouldnt use gun clear over a spray can.. bad results


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 06:21 PM~7065241
> *got the gold leaf in today im giving it a go
> *


dont forget to post some picture when its done :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 05:21 PM~7064353
> *did the other side and put some on the seat post area
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 12:07 PM~7065567
> *i wouldnt use gun clear over a spray can.. bad results
> *


ya dont listen to me ! but ive been told this before that is possible ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

gold leaf has started!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shitty pic ill get a good one once i do the back skirt


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

lookin good is that leaf stuff hard to do? neva really messed with it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 24 2007, 01:10 PM~7072688
> *lookin good is that leaf stuff hard to do? neva really messed with it
> *


yes it can be for beginners i adapt well tho its very delecate


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

gold leafed one side


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

sweet!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: i like


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats nice


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IT'S LOOKING GOOD FOOL,


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that shit looks bad!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

VERY NICE!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DUPLI CULOR?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya dupli lol


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 24 2007, 04:18 PM~7074302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ADD SOME TO THE SEATPOST AREA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

check it i did it the other nite  or u mean the seat post tube?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT PARTS ARE YOU USING ON THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck i dunno this was just a for the fuck of it build i wont put it together right away its goin to be slow build


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 26 2007, 01:18 PM~7094599
> *fuck i dunno this was just a for the fuck of it build i wont put it together right away its goin to be slow build
> *


 :uh: GREAT :uh:


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

nice.
What is gold leaf?
is it some kind of paint or foil or something? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

very soft thin like foil its easy to tear n shit


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

looks nice man!


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't like it!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 26 2007, 06:48 PM~7095905
> *I don't like it!
> *


getcha eyes checked :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 26 2007, 06:51 PM~7095930
> *getcha eyes checked  :biggrin:
> *


20/20 homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 26 2007, 03:48 PM~7095905
> *I don't like it!
> *


 :uh: LETS SEE A PIC OF YOUR SHOW STOPPER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 26 2007, 03:48 PM~7095905
> *I don't like it!
> *


good for you.. :uh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks good. Would look better as a schwinn :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 26 2007, 07:25 PM~7098183
> *Looks good. Would look better as a schwinn :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

post more pics fool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tat shit is comin out clean puto i hope u dont ruin it with mixted twisted shit


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2007, 09:33 PM~7098866
> *tat shit is comin out clean puto i hope u dont ruin it with mixted twisted shit
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahha


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the colors you chose, cant wait to see it in clear.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

turned out like shit but not to bad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 29 2007, 06:24 PM~7122162
> *turned out like shit but not to bad
> 
> 
> ...


GET THAT SHIT OFF THE KITCHEN TABLE!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it is dont get all mad bout it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why like shit did the clear run or soming
it looks fine to me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the pinstripes started to wrinkle up when i did the clear i knew i should of added hardner to the one shot before i pinstripe but o well no big deal i guess ill redo it later on its ight for now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 29 2007, 07:51 PM~7122358
> *the pinstripes started to wrinkle up when i did the clear i knew i should of added hardner to the one shot before i pinstripe but o well no big deal i guess ill redo it later on its ight for now
> *


yea u gotta add hardner.. trust me.. ive learn the hard way


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u said u never added it lol! theres no way to fix it now huh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 29 2007, 07:51 PM~7122358
> *the pinstripes started to wrinkle up when i did the clear i knew i should of added hardner to the one shot before i pinstripe but o well no big deal i guess ill redo it later on its ight for now
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 29 2007, 07:23 PM~7122779
> *u said u never added it lol! theres no way to fix  it now huh
> *


Some 85 grit sand paper will fix that really quick.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 29 2007, 08:23 PM~7122779
> *u said u never added it lol! theres no way to fix  it now huh
> *


u only need to ass it when ur going to clear over it...
i just found that out.. but sometimes it wrinkles.. sometimes it dont


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL DOES THIS SAY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its my singnature fool haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 01:24 PM~7138265
> *its my singnature fool haha
> *


more pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 11:24 AM~7138265
> *its my singnature fool haha
> *


PICS!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ight ill get pics of my singnature


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 12:50 PM~7139033
> *ight ill get pics of my singnature
> *


hurry up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol
i see wrinkles


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 02:24 PM~7139953
> *lol
> i see wrinkles
> *


hahaa ya from close up from a distance its not to bad


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 02:27 PM~7139989
> *hahaa ya from close up from a distance its not to bad
> *


yea.. i hate when that shit happens..
but i get confused man.. i painted alot of shit and it didnt wrinkle. and sometimes it wrinkles right away..

but for now on im using hardner..
shits expensive.. i bought some yesterday.. paid 33 bucks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 02:29 PM~7140006
> *yea.. i hate when that shit happens..
> but i get confused man.. i painted alot of shit and it didnt wrinkle. and sometimes it wrinkles right away..
> 
> ...


you sould have stolen it!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 02:31 PM~7140024
> *you have stolen it!!
> *


huh??
dont make sense


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 02:31 PM~7140024
> *you should have stolen it!!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 02:31 PM~7140024
> *you sould have stolen it!!
> *


i wish i could.. but them white folks will kick a ****** ass..no need to get locked up over 30 bucks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what u sic


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 31 2007, 04:50 PM~7140192
> *what u sic
> *


what up sic?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 02:29 PM~7140006
> *yea.. i hate when that shit happens..
> but i get confused man.. i painted alot of shit and it didnt wrinkle. and sometimes it wrinkles right away..
> 
> ...


u buy ur shit localy?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 02:55 PM~7139687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUTTHEAD?
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 








:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jan 31 2007, 02:50 PM~7140198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks pretty good brian, what kind of paint is that?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its dupli color metal specks burnt copper


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 04:46 PM~7140169
> *i wish i could.. but them white folks will kick a ****** ass..no need to get locked up over 30 bucks
> *


aint ya use to stealen 


naw just playin


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 05:53 PM~7141894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it,


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yep im feelin pretty good bout them scrools i felt like it needed more to theframe.. that kafka brush is nice


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

cutty it came out tight


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my seat im pinstripe it tomrow


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice ass hell!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 11:14 PM~7143278
> *my seat im pinstripe it tomrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 08:14 PM~7143278
> *my seat im pinstripe it tomrow
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES MY STICKERS?!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I really like that cant wait till it is done!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 08:22 PM~7143347
> *WHERES MY STICKERS?!!!!!!!!
> *


the stickers for everyone is white he only did this one for me he said its more for this stickers to be maid


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 08:25 PM~7143389
> *the stickers for everyone is white he only did this one for me he said its more for this stickers to be maid
> *


GEE YOUR SPECIAL, NOW DON'T GO FUCKING IT UP


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 08:30 PM~7143431
> *GEE YOUR SPECIAL, NOW DON'T GO FUCKING IT UP
> *


are u mad now? for cryin out loud im tryin to b one of a kind  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if it makes u anybetter ill let you touch it at the car show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 08:39 PM~7143530
> *if it makes u anybetter ill let you touch it at the car show
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 07:39 PM~7143530
> *if it makes u anybetter ill let you touch it at the car show
> *


what car show?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the monteray show is my first one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

''THANK YOU'' ''APPRECIATE IT''


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 09:09 PM~7143819
> *''THANK YOU'' ''APPRECIATE IT''
> *


i hope hes there again so i can laugh some more :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 07:14 PM~7143278
> *my seat im pinstripe it tomrow
> 
> 
> ...


man i thought thats was leafing i was about to say you turned pro ovver night but looks godd ! you shyould of got a smaller one so you could put it straight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 31 2007, 10:53 PM~7144884
> *man i thought thats was leafing i was about to say you turned pro ovver night but looks godd ! you shyould of got a smaller one so you could put it straight
> *


i was thinking the same thing.. but it looked to perfect...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

nice work homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 05:57 PM~7141289
> *its dupli color metal specks burnt copper
> *


spray paint?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yes sir


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 1 2007, 10:47 AM~7148013
> *yes sir
> *


se dice
¡sí señor! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 1 2007, 11:51 AM~7148046
> *se dice
> ¡sí señor! :biggrin:
> *


are u goin to come look for me again today?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 1 2007, 01:02 PM~7148130
> *are u goin to come look for me again today?
> *


cutty is going to be on dateline nbc one day :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HURRY UP WITH THAT DAMN SEAT ALREADY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hold onto ur britches


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 1 2007, 03:27 PM~7149313
> *hold onto ur britches
> 
> 
> ...


not bad :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u did that cutty?


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice job on the seat!


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dats some tight leaving cutty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUKEN FRAUD U DID NOT DO THE LEAFING BUT HEY STILL LOOKS GOOD THO


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 1 2007, 11:02 AM~7148130
> *are u goin to come look for me again today?
> *


dont count on it. :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 1 2007, 02:27 PM~7149313
> *hold onto ur britches
> 
> 
> ...


ADD SOME OF THAT ORANGE COLOR TO IT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 1 2007, 10:52 PM~7154339
> *ADD SOME OF THAT ORANGE COLOR TO IT
> *


ya tomrow im goin to do that im let the green dry


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 1 2007, 11:09 PM~7154460
> *ya tomrow im goin to do that im let the green dry
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

couldnt add to much of orange if i did it in scrools it would take away and look like to many scrolls


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

came out good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PRETTY GOOD FOR A GOAT FUKKER


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that is badass I like!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 2 2007, 01:53 PM~7158323
> *PRETTY GOOD FOR A GOAT FUKKER
> *


u mean a chicken fucker...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 2 2007, 12:53 PM~7158323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

pretty good cutty


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 2 2007, 12:38 PM~7158185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it. good job cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 2 2007, 12:37 PM~7158178
> *couldnt add to much of orange if i did it in scrools it would take away and look like to many scrolls
> 
> 
> ...


holy chet! :0


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

that bike is gonna be bad ass all done :biggrin: good job cutty


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice out come goat fuker


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nicest build of 07 so far.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Feb 3 2007, 09:55 AM~7164739
> *Nicest build of 07 so far.
> *


bullshit.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Definitely looking good!

Good job Cutty!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 11:37 AM~7164942
> *bullshit.
> *


JUAN'S MAD.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

thatz sweet i like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD SON, YOU MAKE YOUR DADDY PROUD


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 3 2007, 03:46 PM~7166571
> *JUAN'S MAD.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 4 2007, 06:50 AM~7170486
> *LOOKS GOOD SON, YOU MAKE YOUR DADDY PROUD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

started on fenders


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

not bad.


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

nice :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont like it..
should of painted the fenders.. the stripe and leaf them


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2007, 02:28 PM~7190782
> *i dont like it..
> should of painted the fenders.. the stripe and leaf them
> *


i am gettin some unpainted/un chromed duck tail fenders this is just for now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 6 2007, 02:29 PM~7190794
> *i am gettin some unpainted/ chromed duck tail fenders  this is just for now
> *


 ahhha .. cool..
fuck it.. make some molded fenders. something real simple


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2007, 01:28 PM~7190782
> *i dont like it..
> should of painted the fenders.. the stripe and leaf them
> *


you got a point.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2007, 02:28 PM~7190782
> *i dont like it..
> should of painted the fenders.. the stripe and leaf them
> *


X2 THESE ARE :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

FRIED CHICKEN IS MY HOMIE.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:tears: :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 6 2007, 01:33 PM~7190826
> *  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I bet those fenders look good in person.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill get pics of it mocked up with the frame fenders and seat tomrow im still wating for my parts to come in so i can get the rims on the frame


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 6 2007, 02:59 PM~7191064
> *ill get pics of it mocked up with the frame fenders and seat tomrow im still wating for my parts to come in so i can get the rims on the frame
> *


DONT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME FUCKING WITH THOSE FENDERS


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2007, 06:03 PM~7191093
> *DONT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME FUCKING WITH THOSE FENDERS
> *


WHAT A JACKASS!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Feb 6 2007, 03:13 PM~7191166
> *WHAT A JACKASS!
> *


thats me


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2007, 06:34 PM~7191330
> *thats me
> *


admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Feb 6 2007, 03:49 PM~7191471
> *admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery!
> *


i dont have a problem, i'm just an asshole


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2007, 07:19 PM~7191768
> *i dont have a problem, i'm just an asshole
> *


Glad you said it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Feb 6 2007, 04:22 PM~7191800
> *Glad you said it!
> *


i said it, i meant it, and i'm here to represent it :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 6 2007, 04:01 PM~7192153
> *for cryin out loud
> *


for petes sake :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 6 2007, 05:09 PM~7192210
> *for petes sake  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:  whats up mija


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 6 2007, 02:33 PM~7190825
> * FRIED CHICKEN IS MY HOMIE.
> *


hell yea.. ummm


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

KFC


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2007, 04:30 PM~7192437
> *hell yea.. ummm
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 6 2007, 05:32 PM~7192457
> *KFC
> *


just ate some.. and now about to shit it out


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the buldin starts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are those the same rims as the green one?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the green one got new rims though u knew


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 09:23 PM~7205078
> *the green one got new rims though u knew
> *


No, i didnt know. Are you going to LG?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

see new rims


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2007, 10:24 PM~7205093
> *No, i didnt know. Are you going to LG?
> *


not sure yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

did you do the striping


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 09:25 PM~7205100
> *see new rims
> 
> 
> ...


did you take those off of the trike?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no i bought all new ones for it and painted the nipples to match the frame


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7205110
> *did you do the striping
> *


ya i did the gold leaf n striping


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how long have you been striping for ? i like your bike i think gold accents on the parts would bring the striping out a lot more all & all your bikes clean to me :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i been stripin for like a year ya im goin to go with mostly all sq twisted parts for it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7205108
> *not sure yet
> *


yes you are


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 10:47 PM~7205318
> *yes you are
> *


for pete sakes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:48 PM~7205322
> *for pete sakes
> *


FUCK PETE!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys going to LG?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2007, 10:49 PM~7205338
> *You guys going to LG?
> *


WE'LL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 09:50 PM~7205345
> *WE'LL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


  Then I will see you there. Are you going Saturday? I will be there on sat.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD CUTTY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2007, 10:51 PM~7205351
> *  Then I will see you there. Are you going Saturday? I will be there on sat.
> *


MIGHT AS WELL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats the date for lg agian?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 09:57 PM~7205421
> *whats the date for lg agian?
> *


April 22nd. Have you ever been there?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no i havent its bout a 3 or 4 hour drive where im at


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:07 PM~7205512
> *no i havent its bout a 3 or 4 hour drive where im at
> *


Its not that long. Its about 2.5 hours.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2007, 11:14 PM~7205580
> *Its not that long. Its about 2.5 hours.
> *


do the bikes get inside for pre reg?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:19 PM~7205627
> *do the bikes get inside for pre reg?
> *


Yea, I recommend going sat cause last time I went sunday and I was fucking tired by the end of the day cause I didnt get enough sleep from driving. We left Sac at like 3 am to be there at 6am. It was worth it to be there sat. Sleep in a bit on sunday morning and just dust off your bike and thats it. Eat somewhere before you go to the show and your good.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so u stay the night in fresno?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7205681
> *so u stay the night in fresno?
> *


yup. Im not sure where but I definatly am.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:13 PM~7204961
> *the buldin starts
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice as  :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got a square twist kickstand, square twist mirrors with reflector, and double flat twist pedal for you cutty. if you want em pm me and we can work out a deal.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 08:45 PM~7222993
> *i got a square twist kickstand, square twist mirrors with reflector, and double flat twist pedal for you cutty. if you want em pm me and we can work out a deal.
> *


brand new too.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 09:49 PM~7205336
> *FUCK PETE!!!!!
> *


cuttys mom gets down with pete  thats where he got for petes sake his moms screams it all night long !!!! :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 9 2007, 09:59 PM~7223538
> *cuttys mom gets down with pete    thats where he got for petes sake his moms screams it all night long !!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 10 2007, 09:52 AM~7225194
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

r u puting twisted rims on it??????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

say cutty were do you pick up you duplicolor cans at


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 01:54 PM~7226494
> *say cutty were do you pick up you duplicolor cans at
> *


PEP BOYS I THINK HAS THE BEST SALECTION.  THATS WERE I GOT THA PAINT TO PAINT MY BIKE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 12:54 PM~7226494
> *say cutty were do you pick up you duplicolor cans at
> *


kragen.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 03:57 PM~7226512
> *kragen.
> *


wtf is Kragen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 12:58 PM~7226520
> *wtf is Kragen
> *


Its the same thing as checker and some other auto parts store.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 04:04 PM~7226553
> *Its the same thing as checker and some other auto parts store.
> *


we have Oreily's and Autozone
same thing :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 02:08 PM~7226571
> *we have Oreily's and Autozone
> same thing :dunno:
> *


SAME SHYT.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 10 2007, 04:09 PM~7226575
> *SAME SHYT.
> *


cool,cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 01:08 PM~7226571
> *we have Oreily's and Autozone
> same thing :dunno:
> *


No, its different. I guees it Advance auto parts in your neck of the woods.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 02:11 PM~7226586
> *No, its different. I guees it Advance auto parts in your neck of the woods.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 04:11 PM~7226586
> *No, its different. I guees it Advance auto parts in your neck of the woods.
> *


no advance auto parts 
never heard of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 01:13 PM~7226604
> *no advance auto parts
> never heard of it
> *


there out there according to there website.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 04:14 PM~7226615
> *there out there according to there website.
> *


post the site please :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Based on a random Fort Worth zip code.

http://www.partsamerica.com/StoreLocatorDa...77058&chain=AAP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Advance Auto Parts
254-773-8008
3817 S. 31st St.
Temple, TX 76502-1802

Advance Auto Parts
940-766-3157
2201 Kemp Blvd.
Wichita Falls, TX 76309

the closest is still hella far


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and now you heard of them.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hey socios GO Build my bike. 






















cus I am to lazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 01:29 PM~7226681
> *hey socios GO Build my bike.
> cus I am to lazy
> *


Belive it or not, I was waiting on something right now and then I was going to go do that. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2007, 01:29 PM~7226681
> *hey socios GO Build my bike.
> cus I am to lazy
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think he was asking if he could go to O' Reilly's or Auto Zone, not if it was the same thing as a Kragen.

You can find Dupli Color Metal Specks in alot of places: Wal-Mart, Target, Auto Zone, O' Reilly's, Pep Boys... so on and so forth.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what the flyin cah cah poo is goin on in here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 08:31 PM~7242302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  niceeeeee cutty im diggin that shit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not done yet ur eyes will get bigger then that when im done


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 10:06 PM~7243022
> *not done yet ur eyes will get bigger then that when im done
> *


what else u plan on doin?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 04:31 PM~7242302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its aight.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I like the bike man! Congrat!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i kno cutty going to make this his cleanest bike ever


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 06:31 PM~7242302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want the seat homie how much it cost you to have done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you waiting on parts or?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2007, 10:58 PM~7245516
> *Are you waiting on parts or?
> *


yep


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2007, 07:55 PM~7243576
> *i want the seat homie how much it cost you to have done
> *


i can find out for u


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 13 2007, 08:01 PM~7252143
> *
> *


X2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

skirts look clean.. you striped it? shits pretty clean


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i sure did


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

poop


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fecies


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 08:36 PM~7252646
> *fecies
> *


dictionary. get one.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck that as long as u know what it says


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2007, 06:39 PM~7252695
> *dictionary.  get one.
> *


X489637

Did you really graduate from high school?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 08:52 PM~7252912
> *X489637
> 
> Did you really graduate from high school?
> *


ME OR CUTTY?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes taklin to u justdeez i would kick his ass for that shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2007, 06:53 PM~7252927
> *ME OR CUTTY?
> *


That was directed at Mr. Poop.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well u quoted the wrong person willy wonka


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 08:54 PM~7252956
> *That was directed at Mr. Poop.
> *


CUTTY NEVER GRADUATED. HE'S STILL ON BREAST MILK.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2007, 06:55 PM~7252963
> *CUTTY NEVER GRADUATED.  HE'S STILL ON BREAST MILK.
> *


Powdered breast milk. :barf:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

waz up billjack


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 08:57 PM~7252997
> *waz up billjack
> *


DONT CHANGE THE SUBJECT. THIS IS AN INTERVENTION.


SORRY. I MEAN

DUNT CHAYNG TEH SUBGEKT. DIS IZ N NTURVINSHUN


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 04:19 PM~7251370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



forks dont match  but over all looks real good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the forks will match once i get a part in its still in building not done yet !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

It match!!! really like it bro!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all it needs is a double square twisted sissy bar, and a new owner :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2007, 06:16 PM~7262827
> *all it needs is a double square twisted sissy bar, and a new owner :biggrin:
> *


its gettin alot more then just that :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

thats how u build a bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

CHIMICHANGAS PUTOS!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

outstanding


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 14 2007, 09:05 PM~7263834
> *its gettin alot more then just that  :biggrin:
> *


just don't over do it :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

too much striping, imo


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

no ive seen worse its suttle stripping its not outrages swirls !


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got some parts in the other day updated pics comin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 18 2007, 09:07 PM~7293597
> *got some parts in the other day updated pics comin
> *


GREAT!!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

where the pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 08:44 AM~7297136
> *yo
> *


yo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

word? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

palabra?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:

let's whore this topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 08:48 AM~7297162
> *:roflmao:
> 
> let's whore this topic
> *


Like this? 




:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

until brian posts updated pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 08:54 AM~7297191
> *until brian posts updated pics
> *


B DIDDY?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 09:14 AM~7297308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


takes one to know one.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

out standing im gettin pics today prolly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 09:21 AM~7297378
> *out standing im gettin pics today prolly
> *


I got one for you right here.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that is uncalled for asshole


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:22 PM~7297386
> *I got one for you right here.
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
**** LMAO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wonder why raul has that type of pic on his computer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 09:26 AM~7297423
> *wonder why raul has that type of pic on his computer
> *


You pmed it to everybody.

wheres the pics fool?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's horrible


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 12:26 PM~7297423
> *wonder why raul has that type of pic on his computer
> *


X2 :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 10:27 AM~7297437
> *X2 :scrutinize:
> *


hes lookin at them pics instead of workin on ur bike :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 12:28 PM~7297446
> *hes lookin at them pics instead of workin on ur bike  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 10:27 AM~7297431
> *You pmed it to everybody.
> 
> wheres the pics fool?
> *


u asshole i have to go take them i just woke up not to long ago :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 09:29 AM~7297452
> *u asshole i have to go take them i just woke up not to long ago  :biggrin:
> *


you got the day off?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 12:36 PM~7297514
> *yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


YOU GOT THAT FROM ME :biggrin: 
YES SIRRRRR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 09:36 AM~7297514
> *yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


Whachu goin to do today?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:37 PM~7297527
> *Whachu goin to do today?
> *











:dunno: MAYBE THATS WHAT HES DOING


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's horrible


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 09:38 AM~7297534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think hes going to get hyphy.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 10:37 AM~7297527
> *Whachu goin to do today?
> *


im goin over to finish masters in dublin to get some more pinstripe materials and prolly clean up my other 3 bikes there dusty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 09:49 AM~7297606
> *im goin over to finish masters in dublin to get some more pinstripe materials  and prolly clean up my other 3 bikes there dusty
> *


What about the new pics of this project?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im gettin a down crown for it to lower it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

when my brother saw those other pics, he said "damn, now that's a bad bike"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 10:31 AM~7297868
> *when my brother saw those other pics, he said "damn, now that's a bad bike"
> *


its aight.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its ok.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 10:53 AM~7298019
> *its ok.
> *


thats what I was thinking.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 10:59 AM~7298059
> *thats what I was thinking.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its not even done i have a gang of other parts comin in the mail


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 11:17 AM~7298186
> *its not even done i have a gang of other parts comin in the mail
> *


like what?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:17 AM~7298189
> *like what?
> *


nothing custom thats for sure. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sq twisted peddles , tripple twisted sproket , twisted crank, dubble twisted sq fork support bars


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im not goin to over do this one with bunch of assesorys maybe a sq twisted steerin wheel


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the tires are goin to get replaced later on with all white wall


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool I like how you got gold here and there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 11:20 AM~7298215
> *nothing custom thats for sure. :0
> *


You were right.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 02:33 PM~7298326
> *Fuck custom who still does that. Is all about bolt on parts.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bolt on parts is just as clean for cryin out loud


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 02:47 PM~7298462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 10:38 AM~7297534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 02:52 PM~7298504
> *I dont care who knows it
> nothing can stop this luv raul and Brian 4 life
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 12:53 PM~7298516
> *i like when raul plays with my little pee pee
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know whats more gay. The bike or that pic. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:55 PM~7298539
> *I dont know whats more gay. me or juangotti.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 11:56 AM~7298547
> *I can take two boys at the same time like this.  :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+Feb 19 2007, 02:54 PM~7298530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok no more fuckin assholes juans gettin to carried away


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7298580
> *ok no more fuckin assholes juans gettin to carried away
> *


later I got to go to work 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how come i didnt get none of the action. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I almost forgot to tell you, were going to raffle off two lowrider bikes at our show.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:18 PM~7298754
> *I almost forgot to tell you, were going to raffle off two lowrider bikes at our show.
> *


better not be my frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 12:23 PM~7298817
> *better not be my frame.
> *


No its not. Were trying to get two schwinns. A boys and a girls frame.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:25 PM~7298832
> *No its not. Were trying to get two schwinns. A boys and a girls frame.
> *


how do you play the raffle?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 12:28 PM~7298854
> *how do you play the raffle?
> *


Were going to charge a few bucks for each ticket. Each ticket is going to have a number on it. If we call your number then you won the bike. Its going to be two seperat raffles so if you dont win one bike you get a chance to win the other one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:34 PM~7298901
> *Were going to charge a few bucks for each ticket. Each ticket is going to have a number on it. If we call your number then you won the bike. Its going to be two seperat raffles so if you dont win one bike you get a chance to win the other one.
> *


can i use food stamps?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 12:50 PM~7299025
> *can i use food stamps?
> *


Were not in Solono county so no. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:51 PM~7299033
> *Were not in Solono county so no.  :uh:
> *


qieres putasos. :angry:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 04:50 PM~7299025
> *can i use food stamps?
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

amazing  

look who's near the top for today 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 05:15 PM~7300999
> *amazing
> 
> look who's near the top for today
> ...


didimakeyascream 153	1.86%
Infamous James 124	1.51%
socios b.c. prez 114	1.38%
MAYHEM 95	1.15%
86LUXURIOUSSPORT 91	1.11%
DJLATIN 82	1.00%
BLVDloco 81	0.98%
SANCHO 75	0.91%
fool 71	0.86%
gtimeseastlos 70	0.85%


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 07:19 PM~7301040
> *didimakeyascream  153	1.86%
> Infamous James      124	1.51%
> socios b.c. prez            114	1.38%<<<--------
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:17 PM~7298745
> *how come i didnt get none of the action. :angry:
> *


BUNCH OF DUDES TALKING ABOUT GAY SHIT, AND YOU WANT SOME OF THE "ACTION" :uh: 





:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill buy some tickets are they bondo frames or street?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 19 2007, 05:45 PM~7301213
> *ill buy some tickets are they bondo frames or street?
> *


There going to be custom frames. I just found out about this sunday so I still have to get it all together but it will happen.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7301193
> *BUNCH OF DUDES TALKING ABOUT GAY SHIT, AND YOU WANT SOME OF THE "ACTION" :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


agreed


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can i buy tickets with out going to the show ?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

does that "no purchase neccesary" part work? 
like buy the raffle but not go to the show??




just a question..


cuando es tu famoso show again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn RAUL is a whore lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a dirty one too, :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 19 2007, 10:44 PM~7302560
> *can i buy tickets with out going to the show ?
> *


x2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck that u have to go to the show to get tickets there not shippin the bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 20 2007, 12:48 PM~7307013
> *fuck that u have to go to the show to get tickets  there not shippin the bike
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know about that? Im going to have to find out if that would be possable. I will get back to everyone bout it.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2007, 11:54 AM~7308268
> *I dont know about that? Im going to have to find out if that would be possable. I will get back to everyone bout it.
> *


ill pay shipping if i win !


----------



## the_guy (Feb 20, 2007)

SAY WORD SON?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

everyone is using my word, word now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice bike puto about fuken time :rofl:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 20 2007, 07:14 AM~7305833
> *damn RAUL is a whore lol
> *


yepp


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

real funny 76 schwinn


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Feb 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7316745
> *that post was gayer than cuttys new screen name.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 21 2007, 06:43 AM~7315199
> *yepp
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: el cucuy wasent he that puto who hit his wife or some bs


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the guy is a ugly bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its commin along got my down crown for it today the rest of the parts i get on monday


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nicez


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwahahah u a joke


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 07:44 PM~7343467
> *its commin along got my down crown for it today the rest of the parts i get on monday
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

some new parts its comin along


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 06:05 PM~7366366
> *some new parts its comin along
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

another very nice Bike in the family!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i really do like that bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 05:05 PM~7366366
> *some new parts its comin along
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cheer up danny i know u want painted fenders they are coming soon this is just temp


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How many of those bullet lights do you have?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that style i just have that one but all my bikes got bullet lites so i have 4


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

the colors of the pin strpes on the bike are sikk


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn clean finaly u make a bike that is relatively good


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2007, 09:02 PM~7368709
> *damn clean finaly u make a bike that is relatively good
> *


all my bikes are good foool :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x1111222234567


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IS THAT A 26" CRANK?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shoulnt be its a 4' crank


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

coming along good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

new shit bitches my chain guard and my pinstripe box


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

loriders???
wheres the "w"


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 05:33 PM~7384549
> *loriders???
> wheres the "w"
> *


its a decal the w got fucked that y i used it on my box lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 05:35 PM~7384571
> *its a decal the w got fucked that y i used it on my box lol
> *


get a white out pen and fix it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

are you taking this bike to monterey


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 04:30 PM~7384518
> *new shit bitches my chain guard  and my pinstripe box
> 
> 
> ...


terrible.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 1 2007, 07:12 PM~7385443
> *are you taking this bike to monterey
> *


nop wont be ready by monterey


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where did you get the gold leaf and how do you use it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7385748
> *where did you get the gold leaf and how do you use it
> *


i order all my shit for gold leaf from autobodydepot.com


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7385748
> *where did you get the gold leaf and how do you use it
> *


i recomend u get a video on that site too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 08:44 PM~7385771
> *i order all my shit for gold leaf from autobodydepot.com
> *


oh, i seen some at hobby lobby but didn't know if it would work


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 08:45 PM~7385784
> *i recomend u get a video  on that site too
> *


seems like the video doesn't teach much :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well michales art store sells it too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 1 2007, 07:46 PM~7385801
> *seems like the video doesn't teach much :biggrin:
> *


get some 1 shot gold size and book of gold leaf and a quill brush and ur set to try it out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 08:48 PM~7385827
> *get some 1 shot gold size and book of gold leaf and a quill brush and ur set to try it out
> *


i will soon, i got me a mack brush and i want to learn how to do simple pinstriping


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pratice doin straight lines then move onto turns


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 06:30 PM~7384518
> *new shit bitches my chain guard  and my pinstripe box
> 
> 
> ...


pics on the bike??? :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the pinstripes are still dryin ill put it on tomrow morning


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

are you ever going to take it off any sweet jumps


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 10:05 PM~7386748
> *the pinstripes are still dryin ill put it on tomrow morning
> *



well Ill be here waiting for the pics bro!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 PM~7387353
> *are you ever going to take it off any sweet jumps
> *


in fact i am goin to do some bmx jumps with it


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 10:30 AM~7384518
> *new shit bitches my chain guard  and my pinstripe box
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 08:30 PM~7384518
> *new shit bitches my chain guard  and my pinstripe box
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

sweet shit homie what else u got left to do?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 2 2007, 12:42 PM~7391275
> *sweet shit homie what else u got left to do?
> *


not much left just a gold chain and twisted axel nut caps and a steerin wheel and some uphostery


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you must be rollin


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 2 2007, 01:19 PM~7391517
> *you must be rollin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERES THE CHAIN????


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 03:47 PM~7391312
> *not much left just a gold chain and twisted axel nut caps and a steerin wheel and some uphostery
> *


sweet cant wait to see it finished nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 12:46 PM~7391301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 2 2007, 02:27 PM~7391894
> *WHERES THE CHAIN????
> *


its the new invisable one its hot shit right now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I like that chainguard, it flows nicely with the curve of the skirts. Even the positioning of the gold leaf kind of flows over from the guard to the skirt. This is turning out to be a very well put together bike overall. :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0  PROPS ON DA BIKE CUTTY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all done for now i may take it to monterey


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont like the tires.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2007, 10:42 PM~7407790
> *I dont like the tires.
> *


niether do i


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2007, 11:42 PM~7407790
> *I dont like the tires.
> *


I DONT LIKE THE RIDER.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bahahah ya the tires are make do for now untill i get some white walls


----------

